# I think Im becoming a cat lady for chickens



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So last night I picked up some ducks from some one who didnt want them anymore and today my wife comes home and tells me that people are coming over with chickens they cant keep any more. So I wanted 3-4 chickens and now I have 14 chickens and ducks. If we cant find them some where to go in 3 weeks Im having roasted chicken. They did bring over a silver Wyndot. Im keeping her


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I warned you about chicken math.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I warned you about chicken math.


For a second a read chicken meth. Maybe same thing? LOL


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

BTW you can house ducks and chickens together if both space and needs are met.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

My son is getting three trio of turkeys, each trio is a different breed.
He also getting more chicks.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

biobacon said:


> So last night I picked up some ducks from some one who didnt want them anymore and today my wife comes home and tells me that people are coming over with chickens they cant keep any more. So I wanted 3-4 chickens and now I have 14 chickens and ducks. If we cant find them some where to go in 3 weeks Im having roasted chicken. They did bring over a silver Wyndot. Im keeping her


Wish I lived closer... This week a raccoon got the last of the 4 hens I hatched out last summer. It'll be September before the chicks I got at tractor supply start laying... They have their wing feathers now... 3 weeks old.

Today I had to buy a dozen eggs from a neighbor...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Cotton said:


> Wish I lived closer... This week a raccoon got the last of the 4 hens I hatched out last summer. It'll be September before the chicks I got at tractor supply start laying... They have their wing feathers now... 3 weeks old.
> 
> Today I had to buy a dozen eggs from a neighbor...


Have you ever tried the heating pad mama method of brooding? I am trying it with the chicks I got on Tuesday. One of my girls already has tail feathers coming in! They hatched Monday.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Grimm said:


> BTW you can house ducks and chickens together if both space and needs are met.


We had the ducks and chickens living together all winter while the pond was frozen.


----------



## Stillmeadow (Apr 25, 2016)

Just like potatoe chips!


----------

